# Project X Black Driver Shaft Review



## Alex1975 (Feb 10, 2012)

Hi All, 


This is one I have been looking forward to, I have not had time to read or watch the video yet today but I thought I would post it for those who may be interested.

http://www.thehackersparadise.com/?p=15926


Enjoy

Alex


----------



## fundy (Feb 10, 2012)

supposedly lighter but more stable than the blue shaft, be interesting to try though I tend to prefer a heavier shaft so unlikely to suit me


----------



## Alex1975 (Feb 10, 2012)

fundy said:



			supposedly lighter but more stable than the blue shaft, be interesting to try though I tend to prefer a heavier shaft so unlikely to suit me
		
Click to expand...


Ye I just skim read it... the 6.5 is 60 grams.... YUK


----------



## CMAC (Mar 16, 2012)

sounds good to me, increasing weight to the 70-75gram mark is one way to increase stability but usually at the expense of swing and ball speed, so this 'stable' shaft at 60grams sounds very promising.


----------



## Andy (Mar 16, 2012)

Do you have the fitness / stamina to hit a good drive down the closing holes when your on a score with a heavy shaft?

The new Pro Launch Red SC is lighter than the original but remains the same flex.


----------



## Monty_Brown (Mar 16, 2012)

Andy said:



			Do you have the fitness / stamina to hit a good drive down the closing holes when your on a score with a heavy shaft?

The new Pro Launch Red SC is lighter than the original but remains the same flex.
		
Click to expand...

Tend to agree Andy. I waft around a 55g Motore F1 stiff :whoo: , which may sacrifice a bit of theoretical top-end performance, but it is so much more consistent and doesn't need you to swing like an axe murderer to get the clubhead speed and shaft performance you need. 

Each to their own though and obviously some guys with powerful swings don't like the feel and performance of a lighter shaft.


----------



## Andy (Mar 16, 2012)

Exactly Monty. The thought never entered my head prior to my fitting but it makes great sense, unless your a beast lol


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Mar 16, 2012)

Is this the same black Project X shaft fitted in the Callaway Diablo Tour black driver? If it is, then I have it in my driver already. Mine is a low/mid launch and quite low spinning. I find it is quite a bit longer than the Fubuki I had in my previous driver which was an R9.

Andy, I used to be a member of Gourock back in the 80's as a kid, how is it playing these days?


----------



## chrisd (Mar 16, 2012)

Mmmmmmmmmmmmmm I am waiting for a 5.5 Project x shaft to arrive today for my D2 910 driver. I was fitted last week by Titleist. I hope that I still got the best shaft!


----------



## thecraw (Mar 16, 2012)

Andy said:



			Exactly Monty. The thought never entered my head prior to my fitting but it makes great sense, unless your a beast lol
		
Click to expand...


I must be that beast them weakling!


Hahahahaha  :ears:


----------



## Andy (Mar 16, 2012)

thecraw said:



			I must be that beast them weakling!


Hahahahaha  :ears:
		
Click to expand...

Aye only on your right arm !!


----------



## JT77 (Mar 16, 2012)

I have a 70 g px 6.0 shaft in my driver, very stable, I like it a lot, much more suited to it than the last few I have had, the motore, blur and even a matrix ozik, prefer this hands down, but It's just whatever works for you I guess.


----------

